# شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها



## peterpop (9 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الثالوث القدوس​ 
هنشرح كيفية فتح وقفل العين فى الصور
فى البداية نفتح الصورة اللى هنعمل عليها التاثير
وهى الصورة دى​ 



 
وبعدين نروح لصندوق الليرات


 
ونضغط كليك يمين ونختار دوبليكيت لــير​ 


 
ثم نضغط اوكى





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
هيكون الشكل بالطريقة دى​ 


 
ثم نختار اداة التكبير​ 


 
ثم زوم ان ( نكبر) العين


 
ونختار اداة سميودج تول


 
ثم نذهب الى العين بعد ان عملنا عليها زوم ان ( تكبير)​ 
ونسحب باداة السمويدج تول من فوق لتحت​ 


 
وبعد ان ننتهى من العين بالكامل نذهب الى الايمدج ريدى​ 





تابع​


----------



## peterpop (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها*

وبعد ان نذهب الى الايمدج ريدى نختار قائمة ويندوز
ثم انيميشن اذا كانت مش ظاهرة​ 


 
ودة صندوق الانيمشن اتبع الصورة​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
ناتى بعد ذلك لتعديل الزمن بين الطبقات( الليرات )​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
ونختار النسبة التالية اوحسب اختيارك​ 


 
ونعدل الطبقة الثانية الليرات​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
وناتى للطبقة الثالثة​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
والطبقة الاخيرة​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
*تابع*​


----------



## peterpop (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها*

وناتى بعد ذلك لحفظ العمل او التسيف​ 
نختار save optimaized as​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
ثم GIF ثم نختار مكان الحفظ ثم save​ 





دوس كليك على الشريط ده لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
النتيجة​ 


 
انتهى الدرس نتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح
واى استفسار انا تحت امركم
وسلام المسيح يكون معاكم​


----------



## محب للعذراء (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها*

بارك الله فيك شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## Jesus+Nazareth (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها*

*الله يخليك شرح رائع وانشاء الله اجربها​*


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها*

شرح جميلللللللللللللللللل


----------



## +مادونا+ (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح كيفية فتح العين وقفلها*

بجد هااااااااايل الرب يباركك


----------

